# bored



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

posting a picture?


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

*smaller*

smaller


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice place, 4acres! Any fish in the pond?


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Greg,

I'm sitting on a research ship offshore Africa and wanted to see what our house looked like on the internet. Looks the same.

The pond is 10 feet deep and over half an acre big. We use TrueBlue ($$$) to tint the pond water when mowing season starts in mid May. It lasts long enough and really keeps most of the pond scum away. Safe for fish and it looks really neat when a flock of geese lands and shoots up blue water rooster tails.

Bass, trout and sunnies, bull frogs, snakes and muskrats. A pesky and relentless blue heron roosts on the far shore and nearly cleaned out the fish one year. We will get a heron decoy for next spring.

The muskrats make it a challenge to mow near the shoreline. We have trapped them but when I travel they come back from the duck swamp. I think it will be a .22 this fall followed by a good winter trapping season.

We should be getting a Simplicity either this fall or spring, I think that the stripes will look pretty good. It will be a challenge to get the stripes to match in the different areas of the yard...

Bill


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

beautiful place 4acres... how long are you in africa? Oh i think i recall saying you'd be away till october??

Anyway yes.. stripes would look the nuts on property like that.... 

and you wont have any problems getting the stripes to contour your landscaping..

check out simplicities beautiful lawn page theres lots of examples of cool stripes...

siomplicity beautiful lawn gallery


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Doesn't this one look familiar?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

it does look oddly familiar psr.. not sure where ive seen it before.... 

oh yeah.. from my balcony...

this one looks good too..

<img src=http://www.simplicitymfg.com/contestimages/1086880106MVC-241X.JPG>:furious: :furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice set up you have there!!!! You never should have mentioed Simplicity, we will never get SJ to quit posting his pictures!!!!

Again nice looking spread and welcome aboard!:cheers: 

Just kidding about the Simplicity thing they look and sound like great tractors!:cheers: :cheers:

Woops I forgot to ask what you do on a research ship off the coas to Africa???


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Is that blue thing in your back yard one of those outdoor ice skating or hockey rink thingies 

Seriously, really nice place there, and I would suspect would be a challenge to stripe it uniformily.

That pond dye works wonders in keeping algae blooms down, doesn't it? I dyed mine earlier this year and while its lost its "blue" color its a pretty nice uncommon shade of green / blue. Already picked up another gal of dye for spring so I can hit it again, as it makes all the difference in a pond in this area.

Have you ever seen ther Loch Ness Black dye. I have heard its really some neat stuff, makes your pond look like a mirrow, its so dark and reflective. The wife wants to try it instead of the blue again so we will just have to see who wins that one.


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks guys. It is a treat to get to take care of a place like this. Too bad the mowing season lasts only about 5 months. By the way, last winter my wife stood on a snow drift on our deck and could almost touch the second story window! I was in Italy, I always miss the fun!

Chipmaker. When you have a pond it can become the focal point of your yard. It has in our case mostly because it is so big. I will talk to my wife about the Loch Ness Black dye, that sounds like it would be a cool change. One year we got 6 packets (~$130.00) of the Trueblue, put them in the pond and the wx forecast changed it rained for a week! All the blue went into Lake Ontario...

Stewart. I usually travel the world searching for and recovering objects (aircraft) but this time I am trying something a little different. A new technology is being used to find oil to keep these twin cylinder mowers running. Not as exciting but it is 6 weeks on/off and my home time is my own. I've been working in salvage for 20 years and it is really a treat to have that much time home and still get paid!

On salvage jobs, you do what has to be done but I am responsible for surface and sub-surface navigation and mapping. Right now I am looking at 9 monitors doing pretty much the same thing.

Off topic:

I started cruising these forums last spring when I decided that it was time to upgrade the old Sabre 16/46. Ten years is a long time for a mower of this quality.

All I wanted was a 54" deck and I was ready to get a JD G110. We stopped at HD and looked at the L series, no G110 for this boy! Next it was a ZTR but they were too rough riding on our yard, the speed advantage was lost. On to power steering as a requirement for my wife (I like it too). JD X series was too much of a tractor for our yard. The GX series was perfect. I looked at a Simplicity Prestige. Same as the GX as far as I am concerned and a lot cheaper. Had the dealer bring one out and my wife loved it.

Well, since that test drive a lot has happened. In-laws health issues (MAJOR STUFF) mean that the garage in the picture will have an addition of ~1000 sq.ft. as a carriage house in-laws quarters. I love them both and this will not be a problem.

Needless to say, Billy-boys adolescent fantasy mowing machine has taken a spot kind of near one of the turned off back burners. Might get the Prestige this fall, might not be until next spring. Might just use the Sabre. Might use the in-laws Ferris ProCut21 with a 25hp Kohler and Honda RT5000 if it they do not sell with their house. Time will tell. Wish us luck.


----------

